# SA Dwarf Cichlid with Best Personality?



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Trying to figure out which dwarf cichlid(s) are both somewhat friendly and interactive with their owners/have interesting personalities. Anyone have any suggestions? I'd really like a German Blue Ram or an Appistogramma Cacatuoides, however I know sometimes they can be less than outgoing at times.. Anyone have experiences contrary to this? 

I'm sharing this tank with my Girlfriend(it's her first fish tank), and she's more receptive towards fish that interact with us. I want her to stay entertained/enthused with our project..

I'm beginning to lean towards Bolivian Rams as I've found that they greet you when they see you and are generally intelligent interesting fish? Anyone else know of any varieties(appisto, dwarfs etc.) with similar behavior/personalities? 

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't say that they are as outgoing as my oscars, but I've had many interesting times with my Kribs.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

I LOVE my BRs .... they are awesome fish.. even better than GBRs... if you can get a group of them, even better

Apistos can be scared little guys as can GBRs... the Bolivians (which are Geo's i believe) get a little bit larger and definitely hold their own with my Angels.

Although, if you want a really cool apisto... A Hongsloi is my all time fav.. they have a couple different names


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

my golden ram is full of personality! he comes out to greet me and he will even eat out of my hand!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Bolivian Rams. Mine are very personable.


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

Another vote for Bolivian Rams


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

bolivian rams rule, however i have found bristlnose plecos to be personable and if you have the space a gibby makes a great dog fish =]


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

shrimpNewbie said:


> bolivian rams rule, however i have found bristlnose plecos to be personable and if you have the space a gibby makes a great dog fish =]


Is a gibby a gobby? If so, can they handle the conditions of Cardinal Tetras? 

Seems like general consensus is Bolivians have a very popular personality.. I'm thinking that's the route I'm going to go. 

I've got a tiny angel fish currently.. It just recently took shape from tadpole looking thing to typical angel fish form. It's about the size of a dime if not smaller.. I know Bolivians are very tame, how big do you think I should let the angel get before introducing a Bolivian?

The angel is so small in fact, I was affraid my medium sized cardinal tetras would mistaken him for a large food flake. The little guy has a spark though, and postured up around the cardinals immediately and has even shooed them away at different moments. So cute.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I vote for apistogrammas, especially cacautoides for outgoing behavior. Rams are nice, but I prefer apistos.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

msjinkzd said:


> I vote for apistogrammas, especially cacautoides for outgoing behavior. Rams are nice, but I prefer apistos.


I find that Appistos have the most interesting personality for observation. But not really for interaction, which is what I think would be best for a new fish owner(my gf.) IMO. I also wonder how an Angel would get along with an Appisto.. I think a Bolivian Ram would be more accommodating as a tankmate. Appisto Cac is my favorite dwarf cichlid, but I really want something that puts its face right on the glass and follows me around the room.. 

Appistos are definitely fun to watch go about their business, explore and establish territories though..


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Bolivians and apistos


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

a gibby is a pleco, gets about 18 inches, mine was like a puppy

Bolivians are always at the glass in my tank, however my favorite dwarf is the flag cichlid. 

I still say bolivian though =]


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

> Appistos are definitely fun to watch go about their business, explore and establish territories though..


Ever seen one charge a cell phone?


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

msjinkzd said:


> I vote for apistogrammas, especially cacautoides for outgoing behavior. Rams are nice, but I prefer apistos.


Any experience with mixing Appistos Cac or another variety with Angels? Do the Appistos get overly territorial or vice versa? I wonder if they'd spar with Angels like they were a dwarf cichlid?


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

My guess would be that angels and Apistos are different enough that they wouldn't bother each other. I've honestly never kept the two together though.


----------



## tkbellwood (May 16, 2011)

Been breeding various South Americans for years. I like Apistos, but in general the Bolivian Rams as mentioned before are a little more outgoing when not breeding. 

I have had good success with Blue Acaras. My wife loved the Blue Acara I had in college. Unfortunately, most out there now are actually Green Terror Hybrids which are not as friendly or well behaved with other fish.

Another couple SA dwarfs that can be fun are the Violet Curviceps and Checkerboard Cichlids. Checkerboards are small, but they don't spend all their time hiding either.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

tkbellwood said:


> Been breeding various South Americans for years. I like Apistos, but in general the Bolivian Rams as mentioned before are a little more outgoing when not breeding.
> 
> I have had good success with Blue Acaras. My wife loved the Blue Acara I had in college. Unfortunately, most out there now are actually Green Terror Hybrids which are not as friendly or well behaved with other fish.
> 
> Another couple SA dwarfs that can be fun are the Violet Curviceps and Checkerboard Cichlids. Checkerboards are small, but they don't spend all their time hiding either.


I had a checkerboard in a 29 with 2 bolivians and an Appisto Cac.. Despite sizes, the Checkerboard being the smallest and the Cacatuoides being second smallest(juvie) 

One Bolivian always chased the other slightly smaller less colorful Bolivian, the checkerboard chased the Bolivians whenever he saw them. And the Cacatuoides chased them all. Cacatuoides didn't go after the checkboard very often as the checkerboard managed not to be in his territory very often.

It was very fun to watch. The cockatoo never even tried to spawn, but still always made a point to display his dominance over everyone. 

Thinking back, for my personal entertainment.. The cockatoo may have been #1.. However the Bolivian provided it's own special brand of entertainment value..


----------

